# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση

## gassious

Στην πολυκατοικία που κατοικώ, έχω πρόβλημα με όλα τα μονιτορ από τα θυροτηλέφωνα των διαμερισμάτων. Συγκεκριμένα βγαίνει μια μαύρη χοντρή οριζόντια γραμμή που μετακινήται από κάτω προς τα πάνω της οθόνης και εμποδίζει την ορατότητα του προσώπου που χτυπάει το θυροτηλέφωνο.
Τα θυροτηλέφωνα είναι μάρκας CTC και δούλευαν 4 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα. 
Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει ή πως μπορώ να το ψάξω;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## k_sotiris

Να παραγήλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό και να ξέρεις ότι η CTC πάσχει στα τροφοδοτικά. Αυτο στο λέω γιατή υμούν τεχνικός κάποτε εκεί.
 :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Tongue2:

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να παραγήλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό και να ξέρεις ότι η CTC πάσχει στα τροφοδοτικά. Αυτο στο λέω γιατή υμούν τεχνικός κάποτε εκεί.


Ισχύει ότι η camera στους πίνακες της CTC τροφοδοτείται συνεχώς;

----------


## gassious

> Να παραγήλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό και να ξέρεις ότι η CTC πάσχει στα τροφοδοτικά. Αυτο στο λέω γιατή υμούν τεχνικός κάποτε εκεί.


Από ότι θυμάμαι έχει 2 τροφοδοτικά ξέρεις γιατί; Το πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό (αν υφίσταται) αφορά λάθος τάση , εξομάλυνση ή κάτι άλλο; μήπως ξέρεις; Ρωτάω έτσι εγκυκλοπαιδικά.

----------


## k_sotiris

_Ισχύει ότι η camera στους πίνακες της CTC τροφοδοτείται συνεχώς;_Τουλάχιστον όταν ύνουν ακόμα στην εταιρεία ναι δούλευε συνεχός, τώρα δεν ξέρω γιατι δεν ασχολουμε με αυτην την εταιρεία πια.

_Από ότι θυμάμαι έχει 2 τροφοδοτικά ξέρεις γιατί; Το πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό (αν υφίσταται) αφορά λάθος τάση , εξομάλυνση ή κάτι άλλο; μήπως ξέρεις; Ρωτάω έτσι εγκυκλοπαιδικά._Τα δύο τροφοδοτικά είναι, το ένα για τον ήχο και το άλλο για την εικόνα. Αυτό για την εικόνα είναι το VNGM100. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δουλέυει σχεδόν οριακά και γονατίζει ο μετασχηματιστης του. Εάν είχες μετασχηματιστή και τον άλαζες θα ήταν όλα μια χαρα  :Rolleyes:  .

----------


## Panoss

Κι εγώ έχω CTC θυροτηλέφωνο κι εδώ και κανέν χρόνο παραμορφώνει η εικόνα και δεν φαίνεται ουσιαστικά τίποτα, μόνο κάτι γραμμές.
Λες να ναι το τροφοδοτικό; Μετασχηματιστή πού μπορώ να βρω και τι χαρακτηριστικά πρέπει να χει;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όπως περιγράφετε το πρόβλημα είναι στην εξομάλυνση. Άλλαξε πρώτα πυκνωτές.

----------


## k_sotiris

Φίλε Panoss δίχνει εικόνα, αλλά όχι καλά ή δεν δίχνει καθόλου;
Είναι λίγο σύνθετο εσένα.

----------


## Panoss

Ναι δείχνει εικόνα αλλά δεν τη δείχνει καλά. Την παραμορφώνει. Πολύ.

----------


## k_sotiris

Προφανός φίλε Panos εσένα μπορεί να θέλει κάνα διακλαδωτή για να την ενισχήσει λίγο και ασφαλός και καμιά αντίσταση τερματική.

----------


## Panoss

Ναι αλλά για 3 χρόνια λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο τα κάνει αυτά.

----------


## k_sotiris

Τι να σου πω, κανονικά πρέπει να το δω από κοντά.
Εάν θέλεις στείλε το κινητό σου σε ΠΜ.

----------


## sotron1

Αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές.
Εαν έχεις εργαλεία και ξέρεις βέβαια.

Σωτήρης.

----------


## gassious

Παιδιά εγώ πάντως άλλαξα δυο ηλεκτρολυτικούς που ήταν φουσκωμένοι και παίζει κατά 99% καλά. Λέω 99% γιατί 
1)όταν σήκωσα την ασφάλεια μετά την επέμβαση μου, η εικόνα καθάρησε μετά από 3 περίπου λεπτά και 
2) όταν έχει χαμηλό φωτισμό φαίνετε αμυδρά μια  πλέον γκρι οριζόντια γραμμή να ανεβαίνει αλλά χωρίς να δημιουργεί ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

Είναι φυσιολογικά αυτά τα δύο;  γνωρίζει κάποιος;
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας  :Wink:

----------


## k_sotiris

Το είπαμε και ποιό πάνω, γομάτισε ο μετασχηματηστής. Θέλεις τροφοδοτικό. Όλα αυτά τα είχα δοκιμάσει όταν ήμουν στην εταιρεία.

----------


## gassious

Οκ Σωτήρη ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους

----------

